# Pregnant, year 11, due during exam time



## HolziWolziWoo

This is NOT me btw 

Any teens here pregnant in year 11, due during exam times?

If so, what happened? Were you able to do your exams and were the grades as good as they would have been if you didnt have a baby?

Were you hoping to move away to go to uni but dont know what to do with a child?

Was it a struggle to get the grades in order to get on the course needed?

Have a friend who in this situ !
:wacko:

LoveMuchly;
:hugs:


----------



## etcetera

Last year our class president was pregnant. She ended up having the baby right before exams and still took them. I think she's still planning on college as well.

It can be done, it will just be really hard.


----------



## MissRhead

My friend had her baby inbetwean taking exams she didnt finish them, not sure if it was to do with the school or her. But tbh theirs always college and you can do an acsess course which can get you into things the same as gcse's wouldx


----------



## NatalieW

The thing with GCSEs is you can actually re-sit them. So I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Laura--x

My friend was due around exam time and still took them, and gave birth 2 days after her last exam.

At my school, in these situations you are able to ( if you want ) retake the exams a year later, im not sure if every school does this, she will have to check.

And you can still go to college, maybe it wil just be a year or so later.


----------



## Pregnant15 xx

im 15 and pregnant and il b havin my b4 during and b4 my exams but i acan go bak and do them and i am going college bcz i have family and bf to support me good luck xx


----------



## ellie09

I'm pregnant now but i've finished high school. I did my A Level exams in the May and i fell pregnant around about the June. I've dropped my A Levels because they just weren't for me but i'm starting a childcare course at college in a few weeks. 

One of my friends fell pregnant a few weeks before her GCSE's (year 11) but she was only a few weeks gone. She started a college course from home and now she's half way through her course and she has a five month old girl :)


----------



## mummyra

Hey im a teacher, yes boring i know.... like to think im not as still quite young

Anyway if baby is due really close, around time of exam if students push for it imitigating circumstances can be requested from the exam board. This will mean that if you dont manage to sit the exams you can be given a grade based on 2 things - 1 - your course work and 2 - your teachers predicted grade. So my advice would be to talk to school ASAP and see what they can do and nail your coursework and show effort to teachers.

Good luck


----------



## mc_beth

I know a girl who was nearly full term when she sat her gcse's, and she just got AAB in her A levels and is going to uni. So very doable.


----------



## philly_bear24

I did my AS Levels when pregnant and just got my results and got 2 Bs and 3 As so I'd say good grades are still do-able. I'm just taking a year out and then going back to do the second year of my A-Levels. Education is still possible whilst pregnant/being a parent.


----------



## LovingMyBump

I was 10 weeks pregnant during my GCSE's. I had really bad sickness so my friend (who was 7 months pregnant during her exams) told me to tell my school. I didn't want to so i told them i had really bad food poisoning and i couldn't stop throwing up, so they sat me in a different room which i was allowed to run out of to be sick if i wanted to. i was also allowed to leave as soon as i finished the exam if i'd finished before the time ended so it wasn't that bad. 
I wanted to do an apprenticeship but obviously couldn't cos I'm due in january so I'd have to drop out, but my connexions advisor told me you can do an apprenticeship up until your 25, so when my child goes to school, I'll only be 20/21 and will be able to go back to my apprenticeship. But most colleges do courses for teenage mums anyway :)


----------



## sarah0108

i had my baby this year during GCSE's.
i had one week of exams, went overdue whilst doing the second week she was born a week later during half term and when she was 5 days old i was back at school doing them :)

i only missed one due to mine and babys check up 5 days after hospital lol,

oh and im going to 6th form part time this september x
PM if you wanna chat :D!


----------

